# Nov. 2006 Building Search Workshop for Disaster Dogs



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

International Disaster K9 will be hosting Building Search for Disaster Dogs 
November 10-12, 2006 in Winston-Salem North Carolina. 

This workshop will be open to all skill levels of K9s/handlers, first responders through advanced. An established alert is required!!! 

The site includes multiple buildings for a wide variety of scenario and skills training. All training will be practical; there is no classroom/lecture component. Class size will be limited to 20 K9/handler teams and 5 victim volunteers. 

Please respond to [email protected]_ (mailto:[email protected]) for additional information.


----------

